
Zero Knowledge Backups with Android 9 and Titan Chip - windexh8er
https://security.googleblog.com/2018/10/google-and-android-have-your-back-by.html?m=1
======
coolspot
Not zero-knowledge, but end-to-end with implied trust to the Titan chip.

If you are high-value target and NSA asked Google to have your backup on some
kind of Titan simulation, they would have unlimited tries for guessing your
PIN.

As I understand you don’t have any way to verify that your backup is actually
encrypted using the Titan and that it doesn’t have bypass mode.

